#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  MET SPOED woonst nodig Noord-Brabant

## Senna7

Salam alikoum,

door nijpende omstandigheden zoek ik per direct een woning/kamer/flat/studio/ wel/niet inwonend..kortweg een betaalbare dak boven mijn hoofd.

Liefst in regio Noord-Brabant, met voorkeur voor Eindhoven en omstreken. Graag max. 600 euro ivm huurtoeslag.

Eventueel kamerverhuur onder moslima studentes is wat mij betreft een dankbare overbrugging.

Alle opties zijn op het moment MEER DAN WELKOM


Allah izaziek bilgeer

Senna7

----------

